# Stalin, Maria Yudina, and Mozart's 23rd piano concerto podcast



## RamseyJ (Nov 1, 2015)

Hello all,

Have you heard the story about Stalin, "Soviet" pianist Maria Yudina, and Mozart's 23rd piano concerto ?

I've got a little podcast going about the history of sound recording, which now has a side project about episodes and legends from the history of recorded music. The first episode of that new project is about Stalin and Yudina. I apologise if this is not the forum to post this in but if you're interested have a listen. I hope you enjoy it.

The story is about 10 minutes and at the end you can hear the adagio from the concerto played by Yudina.

https://itunes.apple.com/gb/podcast/tales-in-groove-1-adagio-for/id1044208147?i=355974884&mt=2

http://noiseinthegroove.com

Let me know your thoughts if you have a listen!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

For those interested and for whom this alternative might be more convenient, the basic story, which is lifted directly from Testimony, and a link to the recording can be found here:

http://www.crossroadsculturalcenter...aria-yudina-the-pianist-who-moved-stalin.html


----------



## RamseyJ (Nov 1, 2015)

Thanks for the link, I'm sure it's much easier for most to simply read about it. At the very least I hope everyone learns a bit about the courage and artistry of Maria Yudina one way or another. I might add that I don't make a penny from the podcast, I just want to share the love.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

I haven't had a chance to look at your youtube yet but I will say that I think Yudina's performance is outstanding. Stalin had excellent judgement, obviously.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

"Stalin, in my opinion, knew music better than any of us." (Tikhon Khrennikov, 2006)


----------



## joen_cph (Jan 17, 2010)

Have been checking a bit (and I emphasize: a bit) for earlier sources regarding the story than _Testimony_ (1979), but didn´t find any so far. Don´t know if those folks trying to deconstruct Volkov have.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

I like her playing a lot and the anecdotes are generally good value for popping into a conversation about pianists.

There are lots of stories about Yudina's eccentricities - some of which are highly amusing, but I am unsure how many are authentic and how many have been elaborated over time


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

EdwardBast said:


> For those interested and for whom this alternative might be more convenient, the basic story, which is lifted directly from Testimony, and a link to the recording can be found here:
> 
> http://www.crossroadsculturalcenter...aria-yudina-the-pianist-who-moved-stalin.html


A touching story. Who knows if it's all true but it's relatively well known that Stalin became terribly lonely and isolated in old age. If anything could've touched his ice cold heart at the time, Yudina's letter would've been it. His nickname may have been 'man of steel' but he was a broken old man who feared death terribly.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Morimur said:


> A touching story. Who knows if it's all true but it's relatively well known that Stalin became terribly lonely and isolated in old age. If anything could've touched his ice cold heart at the time, Yudina's letter would've been it. His nickname may have been 'man of steel' but he was a broken old man who feared death terribly.


I have no idea whether the story is true. I would be more confident if the attribution to Shostakovich was trustworthy, but as it stands, the story is at least third hand and Testimony is a dubious source at best. Another thing that makes me wonder is that the letter bit reminds me of that wonderful scene in Boris Godunov where the yurodivïy (holy fool) asks Boris to murder the children who stole his kopek as he murdered the Tsarevich. When Boris responds by asking the fool to pray for him he says he cannot because the virgin Mary forbids it. He, like Yudina, escapes unscathed, despite accusing a tyrant of criminal acts. And Yudina did apparently have quite a few holy fool like traits


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> http://www.crossroadsculturalcenter...aria-yudina-the-pianist-who-moved-stalin.html


come on... that horror story is a fairy tale, by the very tone of it.

to call Stalin 'madman' etc. is a childish approach, not suitable for an adult and sane person.

wonder why, whenever it comes to Stalin, they lose touch with common sense and logic completely.


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

Morimur said:


> A touching story.


it was supposed to be that, as you might guess, like those Christmas stories.

being touched so easily by fairy tales, do you believe in Santa Claus, by the way?


----------



## RamseyJ (Nov 1, 2015)

sharik said:


> come on... that horror story is a fairy tale, by the very tone of it.
> 
> to call Stalin 'madman' etc. is a childish approach, not suitable for an adult and sane person.
> 
> wonder why, whenever it comes to Stalin, they lose touch with common sense and logic completely.


Yes, it seems most likely that the story is fundamentally a fiction, however what's interesting is that there are probably kernels of truth in it, somewhere.

But as far as Stalin stories go, it actually shows a very human side to him, both in his love of music as well as in his tolerance for Yudina even after direct and open criticism.

Well, one could of course argue that Stalin, Kissinger, a name beginning with H (does Godwin's apply when discussing WW2?!), etc. were simply misunderstood men trying to do what they felt was best in their circumstances. We're all equal in that respect. But some were more equal than others.


----------



## RamseyJ (Nov 1, 2015)

... and for the record I don't believe in Santa Claus, but I am touched by fairy tales - broadly understood.


----------



## jenspen (Apr 25, 2015)

Thank you. I had heard one of the versions of this story on the ABC (Margaret Throsby interviews) as it was told to a prominent local personality visiting Russia during the Communist years, supposedly by the conductor son of Dmitri Shostakovich. In that version, the crazy recording session took place during a critical moment in WWII.

I love podcasts and there aren't enough about classical music. I've bookmarked your site.


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

Let me add my thanks. I have read Testimony, but a long time ago, and I'd forgotten that. 
What an amazing woman!


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

RamseyJ said:


> Yes, it seems most likely that the story is fundamentally a fiction, however what's interesting is that there are probably kernels of truth in it, somewhere.
> 
> But as far as Stalin stories go, it actually shows a very human side to him, both in his love of music as well as in his tolerance for Yudina even after direct and open criticism.
> 
> Well, one could of course argue that Stalin, Kissinger, a name beginning with H (does Godwin's apply when discussing WW2?!), etc. were simply misunderstood men trying to do what they felt was best in their circumstances. We're all equal in that respect. But some were more equal than others.


Are you equating Stalin and Kissinger?


----------



## RamseyJ (Nov 1, 2015)

You're very welcome and I thank you for the kind words, though I must say that the podcast is fundamentally about 19th century sound recording as a crucial historical moment. Music is an important part of that of course, but I can't say it's a classical music podcast per se. However, I am a classical musician and of course it's a huge influence on the project for me. I'm very happy to have joined this forum and I look forward to discussing music with everyone here.


----------



## RamseyJ (Nov 1, 2015)

Triplets said:


> Are you equating Stalin and Kissinger?


Uh oh, thin ice here! I suppose I am, in response to Sharik's post. But only in the sense that they have both been called 'monsters' and 'madmen' by some (depending on perspective), when it's probably more helpful to try to understand them than demonise them.

I guess I chose Kissinger based on who I thought a Stalin defender might prefer to point an accusing finger at.

Personally, I don't defend the indefensible.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

sharik said:


> come on... that horror story is a fairy tale, by the very tone of it.
> 
> to call Stalin 'madman' etc. is a childish approach, not suitable for an adult and sane person.
> 
> wonder why, whenever it comes to Stalin, they lose touch with common sense and logic completely.


You are correct in that sociopaths are not madmen in a colloquial sense, since they are capable of acting in their own self-interest, but the condition does get into the diagnostic manuals, doesn't it?


----------



## sharik (Jan 23, 2013)

EdwardBast said:


> You are correct in that sociopaths are not madmen in a colloquial sense


neither a sociopath can rule a country... to do it, you need to be a rather sane and healthy person, in all repects.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Please concentrate on the music and not the politics.


----------



## RamseyJ (Nov 1, 2015)

Taggart said:


> Please concentrate on the music and not the politics.


Yes indeed. Does anyone know of any other interesting Maria Yudina stories, recordings or accounts ?


----------



## Blancrocher (Jul 6, 2013)

RamseyJ said:


> Yes indeed. Does anyone know of any other interesting Maria Yudina stories, recordings or accounts ?


Some may be interested in the following documentary:






I enjoyed it--fascinating pianist and personality.


----------



## Headphone Hermit (Jan 8, 2014)

RamseyJ said:


> Yes indeed. Does anyone know of any other interesting Maria Yudina stories, recordings or accounts ?


Sviatoslav Richter told one -

"During the war she had given The Well-Tempered Clavier at a splendid concert, even if she polished off the contemplative Prelude in B-flat minor from Book Two at a constant fortissimo. At the end of the concert, Neuhaus, whom I was accompanying, went to congratulate her in her dressing-room.
'But, Maria Veniaminovna,' he asked her, 'why did you play the B-flat minor Prelude in such a dramatic way?'
'Because we are at war!'
It was typical of Yudina. 'We're at war!' "


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

Taggart said:


> Please concentrate on the music and not the politics.


Sorry Taggert, but when the name "Stalin" appears in the very title of the thread, I find it impossible not to dip into Politics.


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

RamseyJ said:


> Uh oh, thin ice here! I suppose I am, in response to Sharik's post. But only in the sense that they have both been called 'monsters' and 'madmen' by some (depending on perspective), when it's probably more helpful to try to understand them than demonise them.
> 
> I guess I chose Kissinger based on who I thought a Stalin defender might prefer to point an accusing finger at.
> 
> Personally, I don't defend the indefensible.


Stalin was the greatest Mass Murderer of all time. Please don't equate anyone who isn't named Hitler or Pol Pot with him. And the idea that such a Man could be the arbitrater of Musical Taste in Russia is a bad joke that was unfortunately a reality.


----------



## Steatopygous (Jul 5, 2015)

Triplets said:


> Stalin was the greatest Mass Murderer of all time. Please don't equate anyone who isn't named Hitler or Pol Pot with him. And the idea that such a Man could be the arbitrater of Musical Taste in Russia is a bad joke that was unfortunately a reality.


I'm very sorry to disoblige Taggart, but I'm not sure that Stalin killed more than anyone else. It is generally accepted that Mao topped him by 10 million and it's very probable that Ghengis Khan tops him too. Still, it's not much of a defence to say "I killed fewer than Mao". 
Back to Yudina. She gets a volume in the Philips Great Pianists series, and I find her idiosyncratic but interesting. I admire her more as the result of this thread.


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

I think it's possible that Stalin may have been a murderous tyrant but still had great taste in music. Why not?


----------



## RamseyJ (Nov 1, 2015)

KenOC said:


> I think it's possible that Stalin may have been a murderous tyrant but still had great taste in music. Why not?


Unfortunately Stalin's regime in the 30s crushed the incredible artistic and creative spirit of the Russian avante garde.

He may have personally had good taste but he was a mass murderer of art as well as people in my opinion.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Russian_avant-garde


----------



## Triplets (Sep 4, 2014)

KenOC said:


> I think it's possible that Stalin may have been a murderous tyrant but still had great taste in music. Why not?


Do you like Shostakovich? If not, then perhaps your musical tastes are congruent with the former First Secretary.


----------

